# Another Frog



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Frog pattern- just for fun - and Mr Trouty. Pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that thing is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how you did the paint spots on the side. You gave me an idea with the belly also. I don't think I have seen a belly painted that was before. I like it.

I tried your spot technique on an eye for my bait. I have alot to learn on that. LOL
John


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Tigger , you can't see it, but I tried that and got a blob ! Will try it next time on the clear coat. By the way, love how those colors 'radiate' with the foil under them. Pete


----------

